# Golf Society Dubai?



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi! Does anyone know if there are any social golf society's about in Dubai? I have looked at joining golf clubs there but they are either full or way too expensive... Golf Society would be good! Any info would be great...


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

ACoz2000 said:


> Hi! Does anyone know if there are any social golf society's about in Dubai? I have looked at joining golf clubs there but they are either full or way too expensive... Golf Society would be good! Any info would be great...


Hi, I am due to move out to Dubai in about a months time. I don't know of any societies but I am certainly bringing my sticks with me! Would be great to meet up for a round when I get out there!


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes, I already live here and play on a "sand golf course" sound bizarre but its ok.. worth a go if you never tried it, you'll love it or hate it! 

I only play golf with people who enjoy beer and want a knock for the social side! I play off 13 what about you? 

Will you be joining a new company over here and where have you planned to live? Any family?

Cheers!


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

What's the green fees for this sand course?
Previous threads all suggest that they can be pretty high.


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> What's the green fees for this sand course?
> Previous threads all suggest that they can be pretty high.


Hi, the Abu Dhabi Sand Course is very cheap in fact, membership is around 500usd and a round starts at about 20usd its the cheapest form of golf in UAE and there is a course in Abu Dhabi, Al Ain, Sharjah and a small one in a place called Ruwais which is two hours past Abu Dhabi.


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

ACoz2000 said:


> Yes, I already live here and play on a "sand golf course" sound bizarre but its ok.. worth a go if you never tried it, you'll love it or hate it!
> 
> I only play golf with people who enjoy beer and want a knock for the social side! I play off 13 what about you?
> 
> ...


I play off 9 mate, I will really miss the social side of my golf club. Always there on Saturdays throughout summer for a round then a few beers!!

Sand golf course!!! Sounds interesting, I will deffo be up for a game when I get over there. I am due to arrive on the 17th of October. I'll PM you and get an email address or number.

I'll be joinging a compnay on the SZR and they are putting me up for two months in a hotel so that's good. No family, just me. I am looking forward to golfing over there!!


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

Cool, no problem I am going to work for Doosan on SZR not the same one?? Currently relocating from Abu Dhabi to Dubai, I'll be there by end of this month, wife wife and two little ones!!

Look forward to it. cheers.


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

ACoz2000 said:


> Cool, no problem I am going to work for Doosan on SZR not the same one?? Currently relocating from Abu Dhabi to Dubai, I'll be there by end of this month, wife wife and two little ones!!
> 
> Look forward to it. cheers.


Good luck with your families move! I will be working for a company called promoseven just South of the Burj Dubai.

My clubs are the first and most important thing I'll be packing!! ha ha.


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

mancgary79 said:


> Good luck with your families move! I will be working for a company called promoseven just South of the Burj Dubai.
> 
> My clubs are the first and most important thing I'll be packing!! ha ha.


Travel with Emirates and they travel for free... the clubs that is. Other Air lines have been known to charge! safe trip.


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

ACoz2000 said:


> Travel with Emirates and they travel for free... the clubs that is. Other Air lines have been known to charge! safe trip.


Cheers for the tip, my company is sorting flights so hopefully they have a corporate account with Emirates! Otherwise I will have to pay for my sticks when I get to the airport.
Out of interest, what are greens like on a sand course? Surely these have to be grass??


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

mancgary79 said:


> Cheers for the tip, my company is sorting flights so hopefully they have a corporate account with Emirates! Otherwise I will have to pay for my sticks when I get to the airport.
> Out of interest, what are greens like on a sand course? Surely these have to be grass??


The greens are called "browns" and they are made from rolled sand which is caked in oil... sounds bad but very true and much slower than most greens. I find them a bit easier especially if you put second because the first putter leaves a visible line where his ball has rolled.. great!


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

ACoz2000 said:


> The greens are called "browns" and they are made from rolled sand which is caked in oil... sounds bad but very true and much slower than most greens. I find them a bit easier especially if you put second because the first putter leaves a visible line where his ball has rolled.. great!


this sounds mental!! I an dying to have a go on the browns ( that sounds totally wrong!!). I have just done nine holes tonight, I will deffo have to play out there. Would miss it too much to give up!

Do you know of any reasonably priced regular 'green' courses in or around Dubai?


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

mancgary79 said:


> this sounds mental!! I an dying to have a go on the browns ( that sounds totally wrong!!). I have just done nine holes tonight, I will deffo have to play out there. Would miss it too much to give up!
> 
> Do you know of any reasonably priced regular 'green' courses in or around Dubai?


Yes but not many... all quite expensive, best thing to do in Dubai is either join a sand course or join the UGA U.A.E Golf Association - About UGA they have a handicap scheme. Jebel Ali course is relatively cheap and there is also Ras Al Khamer.. takes almost an hour to drive there but two cheaper courses there.

The UGA Handicap scheme meet monthly for a stroke play medal, this can maintain your congu handicap. Plus I think the rates are discounted but still not that cheap. I may need to sign up for this method because memberships in Dubai are either massive price or full up with waiting lists full also.

The only cheap way to play is Tiger Woods 2008 on the PS 3 !!!


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

What if i just wanted to play par 3s or driving range?
Are these expensive as well, and will i require membership.

I'm a relative beginner and not quite ready to play with the likes of you lot yet


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> What if i just wanted to play par 3s or driving range?
> Are these expensive as well, and will i require membership.
> 
> I'm a relative beginner and not quite ready to play with the likes of you lot yet


There is a pitch and putt in Dubai Creek Golf Club and I think in the Montgomerie Club as well, not sure what it costs but good fun and dont need to be a member.

If you want to learn I would recommend the sand golf clubs because it is cheaper and they are very accomodating for new players because they want more members, Al Ghazal Golf Club or Sharjah Wanders Golf Club, cheap and very sociable after the game, glug glug!

Al Ghazal has a very good Academy as well with video analysis and indoor swing frames which get you feeling the feel you should feel when you swing the club correctly.. cool!


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

ACoz2000 said:


> There is a pitch and putt in Dubai Creek Golf Club and I think in the Montgomerie Club as well, not sure what it costs but good fun and dont need to be a member.
> 
> If you want to learn I would recommend the sand golf clubs because it is cheaper and they are very accomodating for new players because they want more members, Al Ghazal Golf Club or Sharjah Wanders Golf Club, cheap and very sociable after the game, glug glug!
> 
> Al Ghazal has a very good Academy as well with video analysis and indoor swing frames which get you feeling the feel you should feel when you swing the club correctly.. cool!


These 'sand clubs' are sounding better by the day! I like a good Glug after a round, especially in 30+ degree heat!!

I wanted to ask about driving ranges as well, a cheap alternative to keep the swing in order! Are there many out there?


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

mancgary79 said:


> These 'sand clubs' are sounding better by the day! I like a good Glug after a round, especially in 30+ degree heat!!
> 
> I wanted to ask about driving ranges as well, a cheap alternative to keep the swing in order! Are there many out there?


Driving ranges are always part of the golf clubs out here, I am not aware of a stand alone driving range. You can go to any practice ranges and buy a bucket of balls normally so its not a problem. Some clubs insist you buy a card with ten buckets on it in advance which is fine if you intend going back there but if you just want a one off smash its not so good.

I dont know cost in other clubs but, the sand course is about 20-25 dirhams per bucket, and it has a chipping area with putting green. Bargain!!


----------



## sdubai (Sep 27, 2008)

mancgary79 said:


> Hi, I am due to move out to Dubai in about a months time. I don't know of any societies but I am certainly bringing my sticks with me! Would be great to meet up for a round when I get out there!


Hi, I'm from the UK and been living in Dubai for nearly eight months now. I'm a female member at the Emirates Golf Club and must admit, although it is a little pricy, it is absolutely fantastic! However, there are not many social events other than the golf tournaments. Did you manage to come across any societies at all? Would be great to join...........


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi sdubai how much is a little pricey??? Also thought there was a waiting list years long to join this or do you have some contacts?


----------



## davem (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi all, I will be in Dubai for around 4 days, arriving on Monday October 6th at 8am. I am interested in playing a round of golf (or 9 holes even) if anybody is interested please send me a PM. I don't know what my work schedule is yet but I will try and have a free day.

I am a casual golfer playing to around 18 and I won't have any clubs or balls with me so I would have to rent a set. I could try this sand golf or pitch and putt too I guess.

I have never been to Dubai before and I am coming out from Ireland.


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

sdubai said:


> Hi, I'm from the UK and been living in Dubai for nearly eight months now. I'm a female member at the Emirates Golf Club and must admit, although it is a little pricy, it is absolutely fantastic! However, there are not many social events other than the golf tournaments. Did you manage to come across any societies at all? Would be great to join...........


Nah, havent managed to find a Golf Society and sort of gave up hope, member of Emirates GC ehy, nice! I played both courses a few times and really enjoyed it, truely fantastic, even a bad round feels good!!! lol


----------

